# Bald eagle



## chito beach (Nov 12, 2010)

One of the rare clear days around here


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 12, 2010)

Excellent photos, Bigma?


----------



## chito beach (Nov 12, 2010)

Yep bigma handheld @ 500mm


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 12, 2010)

I need to stop procrastinating and get me one of those.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 12, 2010)

Light Artisan said:


> I need to stop procrastinating and get me one of those.



Bought a counter copy from B&H on ebay for 600.00 plus change.  It is great glass for the price


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 12, 2010)

That's not bad... I'll have to start researching a bit, I need a better bird lens that won't break the bank at the same time - the 70-200 f/2.8 just isn't cutting it.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 12, 2010)

Light Artisan said:


> That's not bad... I'll have to start researching a bit, I need a better bird lens that won't break the bank at the same time - the 70-200 f/2.8 just isn't cutting it.



Thats a killer lens maybe a Tamron 2x MC7 multiplier?   costs about 80.00


----------



## Silverpenguin (Nov 13, 2010)

Lolvey bird and a classic shot. Jealous! Bald Eagles in the wild are high on my list of thngs to shoot. Been to Florida 8 times and only ever saw them in the distance, but hoping I get a chance in Yellowstone next year!


----------



## EricD (Nov 13, 2010)

NIce shots....but man that's some blue sky (maybe a tad over saturated).

Great set!


----------



## David Dvir (Nov 13, 2010)

wow, really great!


----------



## chito beach (Nov 13, 2010)

EricD said:


> NIce shots....but man that's some blue sky (maybe a tad over saturated).
> 
> Great set!



nope thats the real sky............the western US quite often has those beautiful thalo blue skies.

the southwest looks like that most of the time


----------



## chito beach (Nov 13, 2010)

Silverpenguin said:


> Lolvey bird and a classic shot. Jealous! Bald Eagles in the wild are high on my list of thngs to shoot. Been to Florida 8 times and only ever saw them in the distance, but hoping I get a chance in Yellowstone next year!



Thanks for the comment



David Dvir said:


> wow, really great!



Thanks!


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 15, 2010)

Light Artisan said:


> That's not bad... I'll have to start researching a bit, I need a better bird lens that won't break the bank at the same time - the 70-200 f/2.8 just isn't cutting it.



The Bigma is a good lens and inexpensive in the grand scheme of things...with Sigmas less than stellar QC, finding a good one can be a little bit of a treasure hunt though.  Had one when I shot Nikon and loved it.  

100-400L is another fantastic one.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 15, 2010)

JerrfyLube said:


> Light Artisan said:
> 
> 
> > That's not bad... I'll have to start researching a bit, I need a better bird lens that won't break the bank at the same time - the 70-200 f/2.8 just isn't cutting it.
> ...



I think sigmas QC is basically in their past.  I have had several newer versions of sigma lenses and have all been stellar performers for the $$$$$


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 15, 2010)

very nice. not many eagles around here


----------



## chito beach (Nov 15, 2010)

MSnowy said:


> very nice. not many eagles around here




Thanks!  I never see any at my other house in Arizona either


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 15, 2010)

chito beach said:


> I think sigmas QC is basically in their past.  I have had several newer versions of sigma lenses and have all been stellar performers for the $$$$$



Very well could be. I havent used them in a few years now for the above stated reason.  There was a few Sigma lenses that I went rounds with not only the stores that sold them but Sigma themselves trying to get a good copy or get one calibrated properly.  After the fiasco they put me through having to send a 70-200 2.8 back to them 3 separate times(and still didnt get it right), all on my dime, I gave up on Sigma totally.

When you get a good one, they're great...and hang on to it with both hands like its frickin gold!:mrgreen:


----------



## chito beach (Nov 15, 2010)

JerrfyLube said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > I think sigmas QC is basically in their past.  I have had several newer versions of sigma lenses and have all been stellar performers for the $$$$$
> ...



LOL :thumbup:


----------



## JWellman (Nov 15, 2010)

So jealous of your eagle shots!  I've been searching for months for eagles. I live in Indiana and there are many that have populated our lakes.  Sadly I've never seen one in the wild.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 16, 2010)

JWellman said:


> So jealous of your eagle shots!  I've been searching for months for eagles. I live in Indiana and there are many that have populated our lakes.  Sadly I've never seen one in the wild.



I can relate,  Luckily here  we have a breading pair real close by


----------



## pbelarge (Nov 16, 2010)

Chito
Eric D looks like he now has some competition, check out some of his photos. The sky does look very blue...which means I am jealous of both your wonderful eagle and blue skies. 


I live a short distance north of NYC...very short distance. During the winter, along the Hudson River the Bald Eagles will feed during the winter. It is extremely difficult to get too close to the birds, they are very shy. I sometimes see them on the ice in the river feeding, or more commonly flying away from me as I unwittingly find them in a tree. I am seriously thinking of getting the proper glass and developing some patience to try and get a shot of an eagle in the 'wilds' of Westchester.:mrgreen:


----------



## chito beach (Nov 16, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Chito
> Eric D looks like he now has some competition, check out some of his photos. The sky does look very blue...which means I am jealous of both your wonderful eagle and blue skies.
> 
> 
> I live a short distance north of NYC...very short distance. During the winter, along the Hudson River the Bald Eagles will feed during the winter. It is extremely difficult to get too close to the birds, they are very shy. I sometimes see them on the ice in the river feeding, or more commonly flying away from me as I unwittingly find them in a tree. I am seriously thinking of getting the proper glass and developing some patience to try and get a shot of an eagle in the 'wilds' of Westchester.:mrgreen:



Thanks for the kind words.

My Sigma 50-500mm lens is very good for birding. Im actually looking for a 2X teleconvertor to add extra reach for the lenses I have now

 It always amazes me how a bird that size can hide in the trees.  

EricD has an amazing portfolio of wildlife shots.  :thumbup:


----------

